# How do I can Beef Stew with Metal cans?



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

How do I can Beef Stew with Metal cans?
What are the other size cans?
TIA,
Helixx


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I personnally would not use cans, use canning jars instead. Get a copy of Ball canning book and go from there, you will also need a large canning pressure cooker.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Another big + 1 on the glass canning jars- the jars are reusable and they don't have tons of that BPA liner in them like lined cans do- the only Plastic is on the lid and since the food that you can is not touching the lid you end up with much less chance of high BPA levels in your food.
Also canning jars come is such a wide variety of sizes and shapes and useful for so many different things other than just canning in them. I save seeds in them, store my herbs and spices in them, much of my cooking ingredients are stored in them, and it keeps everything safe from mice, bugs and even from going stale due to oxygen permeation.
And being able to see what is in each jar is nice as compared to cans-you lose the label or the marker wears off on a can of food you don't know what you are going to have for dinner.
While if you were going to be on a boat or ship or even in a moving RV I could see the point of using cans as they do not break open as easily as glass. I also feel that glass canning stuff is more accessible than canning equipment right now.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome, Helixx

I can't give you specific information regarding metal cans, as I am a jar canner. But I will say that I've learned that some seasonings don't process well. (Problem is, I can't tell you exactly which ones, as I'm still learning.) I've decided for my spaghetti sauce, I'm keeping the seasonings out and just canning the tomato sauce. Then when I'm ready to serve the sauce, I'll add my seasonings when I heat up the tomato sauce. You may find you want to do the same thing with your beef stew... 

Good luck!


----------

